# iJoy EXO Box Mod



## Nailedit77 (28/5/16)

Thread: 510

Power Range: 5-200w

Support Battery: 2×26650 battery(sold separately)

Material: Zinc Alloy & Interchangeable Sleeves

Mode: VW, Ni/Ti/SS TC mode

Firmware upgradeable

Zinc Alloy Chassis with Interchangeable Sleeves

Huge heating vent holes


Read more: http://vapingcheap.com/ijoy-exo-box-mod/#ixzz49waIsUdX

Reactions: Like 1


----------

